# Arrived!! 28 Bhs



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

finally got it!! picked it up on 3 days ago. can't get the kids to sleep in the house, all they want to do is sleep in it in the driveway







. minimal issues during PDI. one drawer under the seat for kitchen table was missing a couple screws and was loose. they fixed it and away we went. pulls fairly well, no complaints, but probably would struggle with mountain terrain.

one question that the dealer couldn't answer - is there a way to manually move the slide, or just with the electric motor? I haven't taken off the piece of wood covering the access to the electric motor yet, but imagine that is how one would have to perform a manual slide. any advice would be appreciated. thanks in advance!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The manual override is under the couch. The manual says to turn the nut until the slide is in or out (this would take forever) but several people have mentioned that the clutch can be released and then the slide can be pushed in or out. The clutch is then re engaged and the nut is turned until the slide is locked in place.

Not much help as I have not done it myself so I guess it is time to do some exploring and experimenting to see how it works in practice.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks CamperAndy!!! I'll have to check that out this weekend. can't wait for our first trip sunny !!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Besides disengaging the clutch to save time and energy its also a good time to invest in a portable power screwdriver that fits over the nut .....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

stapless said:


> is there a way to manually move the slide, or just with the electric motor? I haven't taken off the piece of wood covering the access to the electric motor yet, but imagine that is how one would have to perform a manual slide.[snapback]32397[/snapback]​


Check my *FAQ *on the OUTBACKERS.COM main forum page. I've included a picture of the slide motor and procedure.

Congrats by the way!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> stapless said:
> 
> 
> > is there a way to manually move the slide, or just with the electric motor? I haven't taken off the piece of wood covering the access to the electric motor yet, but imagine that is how one would have to perform a manual slide.[snapback]32397[/snapback]​
> ...


For those of you that aren't really into Jimmy Buffett (or don't have the lyrics memorized by heart) you should look up "Jolly Mon". I for one have gain a lot of knowledge from NDJollyMon and think of the song when I see his informational posts.









here is one part of the song that I think fit NDJollyMon.....

He'd tell them of their joys, he'd tell them of their woes
They loved to see him come, they'd hate to see him go


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your new trailer









Mike


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hello stapless action
another 28bhs







. congrats and enjoy your rig.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer Enjoy.
Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks Oregon!









Living my life like a song! sunny


----------

